# online grocery shopping.....ASDA?



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone use asda for grocery shopping online.  If so is it any good. I used tesco atm but thinking about changing....


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya ...ive done it online at adsa lots of times & been really pleased ..so i would def reccomend them 

Hope XX


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I alternate between them so they both have good & bad points IMO. The biggst benefit was the price match that Asda did if they supplied an alternative but Tesco have started doing the same so now I don't think there is much difference. We have mega stores for both but they always seem to substitute every week


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks the range seems better for veggies and they have a larger baby and toddler range will give it a go i think


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

ive used Asda a couple of times and think they are pretty good. sometimes they have slightly fancier stuff missing from their onine shop, but I would def choose them over Tesco. Absolutely hate Tesco home delivery and have never used since terrible experience with them a few year ago.  i use Sainsburys home delivery the most though.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

they are booked for tomorrow eve so will let you know how it pans out


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

one substitution which wasnt too bad if a rather different item and sadly something I personally cant eat......arrived at 9.40pm (booked up til 10)

Will probably use again.... found it took ages to "shop" but not used to the site yet...


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

I started doing Asda online and it does take ages, but it does get much quicker the more you shop and save your lists as favourites. My biggest bugbear is they are always about half an hour late, but I have rung up each time and got free delivery or £5 off next shop. Always check online for codes to get free delivery too


----------

